# 2012 Ranger Crew 3in lift pics



## Hotrod

Won a lift in a contest from Xtreme Mud Magazine donated by Backwoods Armor. Highly recommend this lift, well made! 3in lift with front and rear arched arms. Really helps with rut and ground clearance.

I recommend buying new ball joints while your there if you do any kind of lift like this, grease zerks, most dont come with them. Took me and a friend about 4 hours to do it.


----------



## coup de grace

Looks good.


----------



## Tail'in around

Looks great, love the white. I have a set of John's foward a-arms as well and like having the extra clearance plus the 2in's foward made it possible for my tires not to rub at all. Did you have to adjust the tie rod ends very much with your lift?


----------



## Hotrod

Tail'in around said:


> Looks great, love the white. I have a set of John's foward a-arms as well and like having the extra clearance plus the 2in's foward made it possible for my tires not to rub at all. Did you have to adjust the tie rod ends very much with your lift?


Yes, we did have to adjust the toe, and thank you


----------



## trouttracker82

Any issues with the crew yet?


----------



## Hotrod

None, very happy with it so far. Well one, the parking brake dont hold worth a **** lol. Heard thats a common problem. Other than that, thats it


----------



## Reel Hooker

You need a Brute Box in the back of that Ranger Crew.....Hotrod. Haha!


----------



## FishBurd27

Very nice!! I'm really wanting a crew.. just always have bad experiences with polaris.


----------



## Hotrod

All brands have their different issues. All my Polaris's have been great, especially with what I put them thru


----------



## BretE

Hotrod said:


> All brands have their different issues. All my Polaris's have been great, especially with what I put them thru


Any trouble with CV joints?

Looks great by the way.......


----------



## Hotrod

Brete said:


> Any trouble with CV joints?
> 
> Looks great by the way.......


Thanks. And not yet, I put 30 miles on it at Down South this past Saturday night, went thru some nasty trails and holes. Just take it easy. As soon as I break one, which I know it will happen, Im going with 4 Cobra Axles!


----------



## BretE

Hotrod said:


> Thanks. And not yet, I put 30 miles on it at Down South this past Saturday night, went thru some nasty trails and holes. Just take it easy. As soon as I break one, which I know it will happen, Im going with 4 Cobra Axles!


Not necessarily with that one, but problems with any Polaris CV joints?......just curious....


----------



## Hotrod

I replaced all the axles when I added big mud tires. Some have good luck some dont on the stock axles. Its foot control lol


----------



## waterspout

DSO? thought you quit there? anyway bike looks good. but the 4 seaters are heck on the woods..


----------

